# LeBlond lathe manual



## Legends (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking for a LeBlond Regal manual vol 17 I think for a 17" D series Regal built between 1955 to 1966


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 11, 2014)

Legends said:


> Looking for a LeBlond Regal manual vol 17 I think for a 17" D series Regal built between 1955 to 1966



Have you tried Google search, there is most very manual you want with a search:thinking:


----------



## Legends (Feb 11, 2014)

ya I did was hoping to pull a down load of this forum. Did not know I had to post 20 times to be able to down load manual.I'm out of time need to fix my lathe ordered it on line last night. Hope it gets here by fri so I can fix it buy the weekend.It's not making money like it is. WE are in a tight spot. Thanks for help


----------

